# Direct vent fireplace into brick wood burning chimney?



## rach0990 (May 24, 2006)

Hi and thank you for your help.

I am trying to install a ” napoleon “ direct vent fireplace into an existing wood burning chimney. The problem is that the insert is bigger than the actual opening, it does not fit in. I was thinking to remove few bricks from the side and the above opening inside wall.
Is it safe? Does it cause any damage to the outside walls and the general chimney structure?


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

Are you a mason.?? I suspect not. This is something you should have a knowlegable professional look at. Sometimes the brick facing is just a veneer, and as such can be altered. However, sometimes the brick facing is an integral part of the fireplace "workings" , and if this is the case, removing brick or other alterations could lead to a dangerous situation. A mason could determine what is what, and advise you how to proceed, but only by looking. 
Why not select an insert that will fit in your existing firebox??
JVC


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

> Why not select an insert that will fit in your existing firebox??


i was thinking the same thing.and not tring to be a smart a%$,it could have been a gimme,garage sale buy or anything else that sounded to go to be true.i cant see any fireplace shop selling an insert without knowing the demensions of the opening.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Can the insert be cut down?


----------

